# Who from MN buys from US Salt? - Burnsville



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Looking for a new bulk supplier and thought I'd check to see if any of you guys buy or have bought from US Salt. 

Do they require MIN tonnage orders? Anyone every buy there bagged products? I'm guessing it's to late in the season to try and set up an account (contract) with them. What's their pricing like?

My problem is that they are 40+ miles away from me and I do not have the capabilities to store, and I only buy as much bulk for what I need to use it on. 


I have been buying from Bury & Carlson in Ramsey, but there prices are outragous! $180/ton for rock salt.

Wizardsr-- Maybe you can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

millsaps118;836889 said:


> Looking for a new bulk supplier and thought I'd check to see if any of you guys buy or have bought from US Salt.
> 
> Anyone every buy there bagged products?
> 
> Wizardsr-- Maybe you can point me in the right direction.


I've purchased bagged sand/salt from them before. I use it to keep containers filled at several accounts. Aside from the guys running the place being a bunch of d-bags, they have decent prices.

Speaking of Wizard, he turned me onto a place called Peterson Salt. Very good prices and easy to deal with.

I also think these guys might have salt and they're not too far from you --> http://www.hassansand.com/


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Camden;836975 said:


> I've purchased bagged sand/salt from them before. I use it to keep containers filled at several accounts. Aside from the guys running the place being a bunch of d-bags, they have decent prices.
> 
> Speaking of Wizard, he turned me onto a place called Peterson Salt. Very good prices and easy to deal with.
> 
> I also think these guys might have salt and they're not too far from you --> http://www.hassansand.com/


Thanks Camden, whats this Peterson salt all about?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

millsaps118;836984 said:


> Thanks Camden, whats this Peterson salt all about?


No problem. I think Peterson's main business is water treatment but they dabble in de-icers too. I'll send you a PM once I find their site.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Keith, www.petersonsalt.com. Good guys, tell him Brendan sent you. I've been trying to talk him into doing bulk for a couple years, and he almost pulled the trigger last year but decided not to. Very good supplier for bags though, they'll bend over backwards for you. I'll be taking 24 pallets from him next week. They're cheaper than US on bagged salt too! I have had a terrible experience with US when it comes to bagged salt. They're bagging their own bulk product, then they leave it sitting outside getting rained on. Nothing like a rock hard pallet of 50 lb salt blocks wrapped in plastic in the middle of December.  Then, I go to bring the junk back and I get attitude from them, buncha jerks... He's got enough government contracts and big big companies that he really doesn't need the little guys like us. I still on occasion run down there for bulk if I have the time and know I'm going to use it right away, but I try to avoid them for my blood pressure's sake...

PS. US is $70/ton for bulk picked up, $80 for clearlane (going to get some next week for sidewalks). Hassan doesn't have bulk salt, but they do have mixed sand salt. Same thing with Hedberg. Hedberg had straight bulk 2 years ago, but ran out mid February and refused to get more, ended up being a very undependable source. There's lots of opportunity for a bulk supplier in the north metro.

PPS. Didn't know Burry Carlson had bulk... But at $180/ton, it's cheaper to use bags...


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Brendan...Camden just PM'd me with the website as well and I just shot them an email to contact me. Good to know Hassen only carries sand/salt. I very rarely use it. 

I have heard about US's customer service but most of it was hear-say, so now I at least have something solid to go off of.

Are you getting 40 pounders or 50's? 49 on a pallet?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

millsaps118;837040 said:


> Thanks Brendan...Camden just PM'd me with the website as well and I just shot them an email to contact me. Good to know Hassen only carries sand/salt. I very rarely use it.
> 
> I have heard about US's customer service but most of it was hear-say, so now I at least have something solid to go off of.
> 
> Are you getting 40 pounders or 50's? 49 on a pallet?


50's, 49 to a pallet. Times 24 pallets... May do another 4 if I can find room...  I hate dealing with getting more mid-season, try to have everything I need at the beginning of the season. I have a feeling I'll be using every last bit of it this year.


----------

